# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  NECESITO PROVEEDOR DE FRASCOS EN PET DE 30 ml  CON GOTEROS

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

SAM_3510.jpgSAM_3512.jpgSAM_3513.jpgSAM_3514.jpgSAM_3519.jpg 
REQUIERO CON URGENCIA, SER PROVEÍDO DE: 
- 2 millares de  Frascos de 30 ml plástico duro PET color ámbar.
Enviarme cotización urgente a:  elderzeg@hotmail.com
Cel: 961036444, RPM:*6966195
Sr. Fernando ZegarraTemas similares: Necesito proveedores de granada necesito  alquilar   terreno Necesito semilla de ajo. Vendo Accesorios y Mangueras de Riego c/ goteros autocompensados cada 0.40m caudal 0.8l/h Aceitunas en frascos

----------

